# Who here has ever achived straited glutes ?



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Hi, so who here other than the obvious like mr Lewllein etc has achived true striated glutes ?

How hard did you have to push yourself to get this low ?

Is it achieveable for the likes of us amatures without using large amounts of gh?

Lets hear how low you have gone guys ?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

me

at the portsmouth.

Its a genetic thing.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it is a genetic thing just like straitions on other bodyparts are......i get straitions in my quads and triceps others that may be leaner than me don't......

Condition should not be only judged on the glutes.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

No pics! No Proof:whistling:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> Condition should not be only judged on the glutes.


x2!

Why so much attention should be paid to the ass is beyond me. Sure you don't want any thing hanging there or obvious fat but this strirated glute stuff is just nonsense IMO.

But of course glutes is my worst body part as far as leaness goes so i would say that.

To answer your question...no


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

yes

personally i dont think its all about genetics

persoanlly i think its about getting lean enough (normally its the last place to go, but I have in the past come in there first)

also i think its baout muscle mass and being able to tense the muscle properly (which is both posing practice and muscle imbalances)

most people are tight in the hip flexors which will inhibit the glutes making them less developed and harder to contract well

at the BNBF british in 06 the top five lightweights all had striated glutes and to be honet its not that uncommon a thing at the natural shows as the naturals seem to not mind losing some mass to obtain that level of conditioning


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

cant see what gh has got to do with anything?

ive not had them, but i dont think iwas too far away

imo i like glutes striated, sure its not the be all and end all, but i do think it looks very good if you are on stgee and have them.

i dont think its got much to do with genetics either


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

so if genetics don't play a part all Pro's should have them then??


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

glen danbury said:


> yes
> 
> personally i dont think its all about genetics
> 
> ...


I GAINED muscle mass on this diet.

I know Im not natural but I dont think you need to lose muscle mass if your diet is correct.

people say about losing muscle when its actually just water and fat which gave them their shape before.

Also LOCUST - I havent used GH for about 6 weeks. I always cut it out close to a show


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Tinytom said:


> I GAINED muscle mass on this diet.
> 
> I know Im not natural but I dont think you need to lose muscle mass if your diet is correct.
> 
> ...


OK mayeb i should be more carefull with my wording but overall size goes down to get that look


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Never got low enough to have this... i get a striated chest very easily and quad feathers but would need to really go low bf wise for me to show it.

years of having a fat ass!


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Fair play with the GH comment tom, never used it, just "assumed" it would be needed.

but as glen says plenty of naturals get there so obviously not.


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Once NABBA Britian 2008.

Came at a cost though. Was quite flat


----------



## musclefox (Oct 21, 2008)

Hows this at this years British with James L prepping me, last 4 weeks of dieting was torchure, no energy used to pee outside in the drain rather than climb the stairs.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Look AWESOME mate


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

musclefox said:


> Hows this at this years British with James L prepping me, last 4 weeks of dieting was torchure, no energy used to pee outside in the drain rather than climb the stairs.


dam you nailed that mate, well done


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

great condition head to toe


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

Me!


----------



## johnuk (Jul 11, 2006)

ive done it both times ive competed , its deffo genetic my **** always comes in very strange and i do get very heavy off season you have to diet very hard tho for this , u have to dig proper deap carb cycleing normally does it for me , 2 hours cardio a must .


----------



## musclefox (Oct 21, 2008)

Top physique there tommy y:thumb: great last shot..


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

musclefox said:


> Top physique there tommy y:thumb: great last shot..


Thanks mate, appreciate that!!! just thought id show comparison from front to back as majority of the time u have to peeled from the front to get anywhere near havin ur glutes out, not lookin to shabby urself there mucka


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

musclefox said:


> Hows this at this years British with James L prepping me, last 4 weeks of dieting was torchure, no energy used to pee outside in the drain rather than climb the stairs.


Thats a mint pic mate. :thumb:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

tommy y said:


> Me!


LOL Tommy you have that photoshopped head look like I do when I havent tanned up my face but done my body.

Like someone's pasted your face onto someone elses body


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> so if genetics don't play a part all Pro's should have them then??


most of them that come in on the money do, no?

to what extent is more controlled by genetics, ie how deep the striations, the number of "fingers" , but imo once the fat comes off, most should have them to some degree or other.

tommy - ripped mate!! head looks bit photoshopped without the tan lol


----------



## musclefox (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks guys.

Hopefully next year il try get that bit leaner in the u80kg class..


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> LOL Tommy you have that photoshopped head look like I do when I havent tanned up my face but done my body.
> 
> Like someone's pasted your face onto someone elses body


Ha thats exactly wat i had done tanned up in hotel an thought id leave my head till i got to the show!!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

coco said:


> most of them that come in on the money do, no?
> 
> to what extent is more controlled by genetics, ie how deep the striations, the number of "fingers" , but imo once the fat comes off, most should have them to some degree or other.
> 
> tommy - ripped mate!! head looks bit photoshopped without the tan lol


no mate if this was the case and it was just diet then why do some who have straited glutes not have straited triceps? Daz Ball has straited glutes but does not get striations in his quads yet he has probably got a lower bodyfat level than most with straited glutes??

Tommy excellent shot mate.....


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> no mate if this was the case and it was just diet then why do some who have straited glutes not have straited triceps? Daz Ball has straited glutes but does not get striations in his quads yet he has probably got a lower bodyfat level than most with straited glutes??
> 
> Tommy excellent shot mate.....


Thanks paul, good this luck this weekend mate hope all goes to plan!!!!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cheers mate....the plan is to get the class and a ticket to the finals if this happens i will be a happy man...


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

I had shredded glutes at the 94 Juniors Brits and in 97, my skin looked and felt paper thin, really hurt the soles of my feet to walk barefooted


----------



## JAY-EL (Oct 20, 2008)

Definately down to genetic`s but still requires some hardcore dieting !!


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

My training partner and board member G unit!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Striated glutes are purely genetic as Dutch mentioned BUT getting them through is down to bodyfat levels in that particular area and that comes from diet and cardio and attention to your off season conditioning.

Most people carry in the glute/ham area even when the rest of them is in condition. Thats just from years of these areas never seeing the light of day. Tap into it once and its far easier the next time to get them through.

Once the glutes and the ham tie in are through it gives you a far more 3-D look and gives the hams more of a 'pop' and makes the whole leg seem bigger from the rear.

MOST can get them through its just whether they are willing to go to the dark places in the diet and cardio that gets them through. Whether when they are through they are striated is purely genetic but most guys can get them through if they put the work in.

I have always had less fat on my ass than say my frontal quads, so for me my glutes start to become striated 4-6 weeks out. Even now after 10 days after my show they are still striated at a bodyweight of 196lbs and I competed at around 185lbs last weekend.

Tom Y and Dave - great shots guys, both class physiques that go to show the importance of conditioning to really make the physique 3-D and appear much bigger than the scale weight would imply.

J


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

I would agree slightly that to a degree there is a genetic element - the shape and how the muscles are arranged is genetic no doubt

as James stated getting the glutes lean enough is a simple case of getting rid of every bit of bodyfat because the average person tends to hold fat there the longest and its the last to go

one thing I will state though is that most bodybuilders are quite dorment in the glutes - if you look at EMG analysis its often tough to get the glutes to fire if your not going deep on squats, deadlifting and good hip hinge movements

most bodybuilders tend to be overly tight in the hip flexors which will cause antagonistic inhibition of the glutes so when they do any movement the glutes dont tend to take most of the workload - i,e of the hip flexors are tight you will get synergistic dominance with th hamstrings and lowerback taking over the workload.

clearly if a muscle isnt taking the brunt of the workthen it wont take the majority of the growth stimulus which is one of the reasons why peole will argue the squat is better than a leg press as you never work through full hip extension compared to a squat etc

clearly there is a genetic element but I would state that if people where willing to take stock of what they where doing there are things which can be altered which would aid them get a certain look


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

my glutes striate even before my abs are thru...and its genetic..


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Awesome pics Avril!!!!

Jx


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

Shouldn't all skeletal muscle be striated if you take away the water/fat?










Anyone have some pics of someone with shredded glutes that are'nt striated?


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

My glutes and hamstrings were my worst body parts by a long shot last year. I think that if I went low enough to achieve striated glutes, I wouldn't have any skin at all around my pecs.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

yep I have

Very bad pic

A still taken from an even worse vid, will find and actual pic later..

Not sure if genetic, never really thought about it, suppose it could be


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Avril.....

will you marry me?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

dutch_scott said:


> my legs get lean before all the rest of me so it is genetic.
> 
> jw with ur squat u shud have huge ass cos surely something below ur belt shud grow ;-)


Yes mate, I do have a huuuuge ass:lol: :lol:

Thats where all power comes from cause certainly aint my quads PMSL


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

dutch_scott said:


> google striations be quicker lmao..feeling lazy


Yeah i've googled striations, muscle striations etc.

This is from wiki:



> Cardiac and skeletal muscles are "striated" in that they contain sarcomeres and are packed into highly-regular arrangements of bundles; smooth muscle has neither. While skeletal muscles are arranged in regular, parallel bundles, cardiac muscle connects at branching, irregular angles (called intercalated discs).


So do you mean that some people don't have any striations in the glutes?

If you dissected someones glute you would see the muscle striations so it must be water or fat etc that stops them showing through?


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

I think the whole genetic thing is the ability to loose fat in particular areas. If you have skin over muscle you will see striations, but some people have deeper striations than others, so will need to loose less fat to see them. So if you genetically predisposed to have deep striations on your glutes, with the ability to loose fat in that area with relative ease then BOOM! However, if you striations are shallow and you have difficulty loosing fat in that area then you will not see much definition in that area. Blame your parents!!!


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

Ah right yeah that makes sense.


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

B|G Joe

again I personally don't think where the fat comes off is a genetic issue assigning things to geentics is my pet peeve as i personally feel it robs anyone of their power or potential as it only leads to self fulfilling prophecies)

my fat comes off my legs and glutes first - i could just state its geentics but if you look at things like poliquins biosignature theories it would state that the area you store fat is dictated by and large by hormonal levels (which is why post menopausal women see fat distribution change from hip region to more visceral belly fat) and he contends that the hormones are generally dictated by nutritional and enviromental/lifestyle stimulus

as such spend enough time to make changes and your hormones change and then your fat distribution changes. Als even if two people are doing the same thing there is so many uncounted variables which could be having an impact - lets state two people are both eating 100g of steak which is 3% fat you would expect them same response to the meal and if not then most will assign it to genetics, but when you look deeper you find the fatty acid ratio of the steaks are different because one is grass feed and the other not, one is organic the other pumped with hormones, one came in plastic container leaking xenoestrogens the other wrapped in paper from the butchers and on and on the minor variables goes - maybe some don't have any difference but some might and all the little variables add up over time and this is from one meal. Think how many variables each action has each day and the amount of variability there could be throughout the day for people with apparently similar lifestyles

Also in terms of whether a muscle responds or not I like to use this analogy as I honestly think it counts when people assign a non-responsive bodypart to genetics

suppose you text a friend regularly (train a muscle group) and they never respond you could presume the guys an idiot who never responds (i.e the muscles a genetically unresponsive bodypart), but how do you know he is getting the message?

suppose you are texting the wrong number (wrong movement pattern) and someone else is getting the message (in this case the anterior delts rather than the chest), also suppose the person is getting the message but cannot respond as they don't have the ability to text back (an inability to recruit the fibers there), suppose the phone company is barring him from texting back (antagonistic/reciprocal inhibition), suppose he doesn't have enough credit to reply (in this case enough energy, amino acids etc - and just because the rest of the body is getting enough doesn't mean one bodypart will if theres a lack of capilirisation,etc,etc)

know virtually all the points above can be changed to a degree as such why are people so quick to blame genetics before looking at all the potential variables which would have an impact?


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

glen danbury said:


> B|G Joe
> 
> *again I personally don't think where the fat comes off is a genetic issue assigning things to geentics is my pet peeve as i personally feel it robs anyone of their power or potential as it only leads to self fulfilling prophecies)*
> 
> ...


I like the that first paragraph, a man after my own heart to be sure. I'm into NLP and hypnosis and all that, well I've read loads on the subject. And I do agree that belief systems place unnecessary barriers on oneself. However, even with manipulation of your own body and belief, genetics will still dictate how easy or difficult the acquisition of a goal will be, and the level of manipulation required.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm in total agreement with you glen, I'm sure you have tried to explain that to many people previously it's frustrating as I know what it was like trying to explain to clients when pting


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

let me get this right

people think that the glute as it develops in some people is just flat, without any "fingers" as such across any part of the muscle at all?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i don't think you can say anyone can get straited glutes and all you need to do is diet harder.....does everyone with sub 5% BF levels have straited glutes? no this is where the genetic part comes in......


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

personally i think as ive said before, genetics determine the amount of striations - the depth/shape of them,

but in well developed glutes i would think come low enough b/f all will display SOME level of striations.

im a bit of a sceptic of total bodyfat values - imo you can be a low level b/f and still hold considerable fat in certain areas,

but its just what i think


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

dutch_scott said:


> better put than i.
> 
> not all men r created equal!


LOL- but what creates them? genetics or the millions of different stimulus that the person recieves everyday from a huge variety of sources building up over time?

genetics clearly do have have some role to play but I feel that people when something doesn ahppen for them jump to this far to quickly without sitting down and looking at all the potential factors they have control over and spending considerable time developing that area before saying

''oh well its genetics - i cant obtain it'' and then being content with there lot

yes genetics will make something harder, yes genetics will determine the very final result - but will genetics determine the majority of what people achieve or controllable factors that if enough time and effort is spentwill at least allow people to achieve some of what they want?

this country as a whole has far too many people blaming outside influences for their current circumstance and i personally would wish that people take control of what they can control and do the best with it they can rather than just state - ''its all genetics'' and then except their lot in life


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Glen this is not us putting up excuses to why people don't get straited glutes....it is like anything not everyone has peaked biceps is that how they train or genetic makeup? some have striated triceps again is this because they dieted hard enough?

Andres Munzer had cross straitions everywhere was that his genetics or the fact he dieted harder than all the other Pro's? Arnold had no cross straitions other than a few in his chest was he lazy?

as you have admitted yes Genetics do have a role to play as they do with all things to with muscles......be this size or condition.....

if everyone can achieve them at what point do you say that the amount of muscle you are losing to achieve striation's in your butt is worth it??

i personally think the whole straited glutes issue is over played


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

I think people do get over awed abit when someone has shredded glutes and it certainly shouldnt be that big of a decision in judging a physique - BUT when the glutes are in for 99% of people the rest of the body is to and normally the leaner you are the betetr you look unless you have sacrificed too much for it and then thats just dieting wrong IMO


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

personally I prefer to see a pair of massive cut legs than someones ass.

Or a freaky most muscular.

This wins a show for me more than glutes.

Im sure starvation victims in Ethopia have striated glutes but they arent winning any bbing shows.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> personally I prefer to see a pair of massive cut legs than someones ass.
> 
> Or a freaky most muscular.
> 
> ...


The trouble is, if a competitor has equal freaky most muscular and great legs, it could all come down to the glutes for the winners trophy.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

B|GJOE said:


> The trouble is, if a competitor has equal freaky most muscular and great legs, it could all come down to the glutes for the winners trophy.


LOL I won cos my ass looked good  :lol:

Yes thats a valid point mate.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Im now in the well Striated Glute Camp after having a hard graft with the two Hitlers Weeman and Ramsay Preping me.


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Team1 said:


> Im now in the well Striated Glute Camp after having a hard graft with the two Hitlers Weeman and Ramsay Preping me.


email me a picture for my private collection please:tongue:


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

hamsternuts said:


> Avril.....
> 
> will you marry me?


maybe once you grow some hair lol

xxxxxxx


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

One of my friends just put up this picture of Lindsay Bruce and I immediately thought of this thread, so had to Bump it, check out this glute and back condition, fcuking sick!!


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

BUMP BUMP BUMP


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

B|GJOE said:


> One of my friends just put up this picture of Lindsay Bruce and I immediately thought of this thread, so had to Bump it, check out this glute and back condition, fcuking sick!!


shouldnt be staring at a blokes **** so hard but great condition

my glutes are currently in and have striations with four weeks to go so going to aim for this level

lindsay reminds me of alun davies the BNBF british champ from 06 I think


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

Absolutley f8cking awesome!!!!!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

wow!!


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Makes me want to do a 6 month diet, instead of 16 weeker for the 2011 season. I fcuking want them glutes. Only problem is, I'm not genetically gifted to loose fat in this area easily. I can striated chest, back, and decent leg cuts, but still have saggy bits on my glutes.

Diet starts Jan 01 2011, fcuk it, I wanna be awesome too!!


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

not quite lyndsays condition YET, but stikll got three weeks to go


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

glen danbury said:


> not quite lyndsays condition YET, but stikll got three weeks to go


Well done Glen, I think you'll be on the money in 3 weeks.


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

B|GJOE said:


> Well done Glen, I think you'll be on the money in 3 weeks.


cheers mate - just about keeping the head down and staying off the cheesecake and flapjacks at the moment :innocent: :cursing:


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Glen - how do you build that thick lower back thickness ? ive beed deadlifting for years but icant get thickness like that, yet my mate who cant DL and has only just started training legs cos of a knee issue has it like you, is this genetics or is there a specific way of trainin it,

i know ur a bit of a genius lol so had to ask.

and i bet that tattoo on ur hamstring hurt like fuk


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

yeah the tat hurt especially over the hamstring tendon near the bottom and right up near the but

cant say i do anything special for back - deep squatting, deadlifts and rack pulls, nothing revolutionary


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

two weeks out


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

glen danbury said:


> two weeks out


Fcuking hell Glen, is this the best condition you've hit? You'll be well peeled come stage day. You done this natty?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

ouch glen good going! you lightweight arent you? think itll be a close one you and rob damnnnnn!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

are you going to follow any carb up plans glen or just go as you are?


----------



## gunit (Dec 13, 2006)

that is excellent buddy,,,,,that will be awesome come show day!!!


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

B|GJOE said:


> Fcuking hell Glen, is this the best condition you've hit? You'll be well peeled come stage day. You done this natty?


yeah mate, natural for life.

it does make me wonder what i could achieve if I was to throw in all the tools used by the assisted side - with ephedrine, clen, GH etc etc could I make it as a top level ukbff competitor? theres always that ''what if.....?'' question that makes you tempted but I am too chicken and to tight to do anything about it

the way i see it is if i cant win a natural British overall then what would be the point of me spending time and money using a ton of gear risking my wallett and health

ollie - I plan to drop water and have a short (4-5 hour) carb up on the saturday day time due to trying to weighing in i will need to be carb depleted. trial runs so far has shown me that i only look better with a decent amount of carbs in me as long as I dont go to OTT and thats not going to happen in the time frame I am using


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

glen danbury said:


> yeah mate, natural for life.
> 
> it does make me wonder what i could achieve if I was to throw in all the tools used by the assisted side - with ephedrine, clen, GH etc etc could I make it as a top level ukbff competitor? theres always that ''what if.....?'' question that makes you tempted but I am too chicken and to tight to do anything about it
> 
> ...


Mate I personally think if you was to take the assisted route you would make massive gains. Purely as you have pretty much reached your genetic potential naturally. And imo have achieved more naturally than a lot of guys I know have assisted.

Keep up the hard work mate. :beer:


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Steedee said:


> Mate I personally think if you was to take the assisted route you would make massive gains. Purely as you have pretty much reached your genetic potential naturally. And imo have achieved more naturally than a lot of guys I know have assisted.
> 
> Keep up the hard work mate. :beer:


 much appreciated mate - what would stop me is comments from more informed people than myself like JW007 who state some guys respond to gear well others only see modest responses - would it be worth it if i took the plunge and then realised I was still off whats required to win a class at the ukbff - personally its not something I wont to try

but thanks for your comments - hopefully I do well at the BNBF british and then can put my feet up and stuff my face and get fat :beer:


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

glen danbury said:


> two weeks out


Glen thats some of the best back condition ive seen in a long time..you lower back thickness will rival anyones..

Just one thought...if you are looking that superb at the moment do you think its worth changing anything? I would be more inclined just to stick with what you are eating and not even attempt to carb up. I think the better you look the less you should change..

Anyway well done though

Fivos


----------



## Raylike (Sep 17, 2008)

Thats mind blowing Glen.

What was your cardio routine like mate?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

3-4 20-30 min sessions spread out of steady state cardio up until around three weeks ago where I have now stepped it up to cardio most evenings and three morning sessions on those days I am not weight training and typically they last 30-40mins at a steady state done on a home exercise book whilst i read a book - whilst it aids IMO diet and calorie control is the bigger factor

fivos - i havemessed around with different things over the past twenty odd weeks here and there - I look harder , fuller and generally better with a decent carb up so will be doing that, nothing extreme just some added spuds and some PHD barley powder with creatine in water over a four or five hour period


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Well done Glen, and when people say that you have achieved more natty than a lot of assisted, i'd stay statistically you are phenominal. I'm not just kissing ass, but if you took every juice user in the UK and put them in a line from best physique to worst, you would fall into the top 3-5% easily, and that is top 3-5% of drug users. This sport needs people like you, if only to show the 95% of idiot drug users that they are wasting time and money.

As you know, I am not 100% natty, so obviously have nothing against Anabolic drugs, I just have a problem with 95% of the fcuking idiots who use them........

Keep it up mate, and kick some ass on stage, proud of ya!


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

lol not in my wildest dreams closest ive got is striated quads but along way off glutes

major respect to the guys that have achieved it hats off to ya


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

dutch_scott said:


> glen amazing,
> 
> glen acsm at its best
> 
> ...


always respond well to creatine - dont tend to do oats but for no other reasons than I like milk etc mixed with them and so will not be taking any chances - spuds, barley powder and a few sweet treats like fig rolls etc carb me up well

glycerol i have used in the past but wasnt lean enough to notice the real difference so probably as I havent trial ran it will not bother (although a good protein bar seems to make me look harder at the weekends:whistling

today glutes appeared that bit more detailed with the skin thinning a little more when i moved so all good


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

total self whoring but if I dont who will :whistling:


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Nice Glenn, can i ask how you diet ?

which approach do you use ? carb cycle or straight lo carb etc ?

thankjs


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

nice ass glen


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

LOCUST said:


> Nice Glenn, can i ask how you diet ?
> 
> which approach do you use ? carb cycle or straight lo carb etc ?
> 
> thankjs


neither - simple calorie restriction - work out my maintenance and subtract 250kcals and add in a little cardio - keep that going for six months

check out my journal (glens physEQ assault) and you will see eevrything laid bare - started the diet on 250g carbs, 200g of protein and 80g fat - as the weeks went by and fat loss slowed this got edged down abit but was pretty much eating the same type of balance up until a few weeks ago

nothing revolutionary - simple calorie balance (theres to much dietary BS in bodybuilding IMO)


----------



## Raylike (Sep 17, 2008)

Ripped and ready Glen,whats your weight in those photos mate?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Raylike said:


> Ripped and ready Glen,whats your weight in those photos mate?


about 73kg - depleted but full of water as I am drinking 8+ litres a day at the moment, got to weigh in under 72 and then carb up so stage weight will be around 73kg I expect


----------



## Raylike (Sep 17, 2008)

8 Litres...why??


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Raylike said:


> 8 Litres...why??


simple water manipulation mate - drink a ton your body upregulates hormones and pees it out, stop/reduce the day before and you flush out any excess between skin and muscle

worked for me in the past as long as I have some fluids and dont totally retrict water the next day 9which leads to flattening out)


----------



## Raylike (Sep 17, 2008)

Lol,makes sense now.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

glen danbury said:


> total self whoring but if I dont who will :whistling:


Reps to you, you rep whore. Looking well ****ing shredded you bastard.

Good inspiration too, I'm really going to go for ripped glutes 2011, goal is to step onto the NABBA O40 Britain stage after qualification in North East, after a pretty disastrous 2010 season I'm up for it.


----------

